# what kind of paint might she be



## BackwoodsBaby (Aug 13, 2012)

[/attach][/attach]


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

She's an overo.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

She has sabino (overo) markings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BackwoodsBaby (Aug 13, 2012)

thats what i thought and she has a solid blue eye and a half brown and half blue can that be cause of her white face


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome BB.

If she is registered as a Paint, then she is one. If not, then she's a pinto. Paint is a breed, pinto a colour.

I'd _definitely_ test her for LWO too. This especially if you ever intend to breed. 

Lizzie


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I would say frame and splash. Splash because of her bottom heavy face white, and the clean borders. Frame because the face white is extending above the eyes as well as below it, and because of the neck and body white. Also frame because of the lack of leg white when compared to heavy face white.


----------



## Alpha App (Aug 9, 2012)

Chiilaa got it right on the nail!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

No need to test for OLWS and waste your $25. She is most definitely frame. Splash too, like Chiilaa said.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She is frame and splash. I dont see sabino...

And i agree, dont test for OLWS, she for sure is a carrier. So no need to waste the money. Dont ever breed to another OLWS positive horse if you do breed her. 25% chance of a lethal white foal, which equates to a dead foal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BackwoodsBaby (Aug 13, 2012)

what color would this mare be






and also the stud i was looking at breeding my mare to is the sire of this mare and i would like know his color cause him and his foal look almost excatly the same he just had a more bigger head


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

I was going to guess frame and splash too, now that Chiilaa confirmed it I feel special.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

BackwoodsBaby said:


> what color would this mare be
> View attachment 109732
> and also the stud i was looking at breeding my mare to is the sire of this mare and i would like know his color cause him and his foal look almost excatly the same he just had a more bigger head


That mare looks tobiano, but I wouldn't breed your mare to any stud that has not been tested and confirmed negative for lethal white, even if he doesn't look frame, since you know your mare almost certainly carries it.


----------

